# Whiting



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

All - 

I will be spending the week of spring break in Galveston, and I will have my boat for bay fishing with the kiddos, but we also plan to spend a lot of time beachfront on the east end of the island, near Palisade Palms. I surf fish for trout as much as I can in the summer, even when conditions aren't perfect, but I have never fished for Whiting.

I have popping cork rods, ultralight wading gear, and some topwater rods at my disposal. Would anyone mind helping me out with how to hook up with whiting? Is it too late in the year to do so? I understand that they taste very good as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Fresh dead shrimp or fish bites fished on the bottom. I like to use thin wire circle hooks. Rods you have will be fine. An yes they are tasty as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

AguaMala said:


> Fresh dead shrimp or *fish bites fished on the bottom*. I like to use thin wire circle hooks. Rods you have will be fine. An yes they are tasty as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Crab and shrimp Fishbites (order online - http://fishbites.com/fishbites-stocking-stuffers/ez-baits-saltwater/). Get the longer lasting and cut into 1 1/2" diamond shapes so it can be hooked twice on circle hook. Tandem rig mono leader with 3 oz (2 oz if rods are light) triangle weight on bottom and medium size circle hooks. Make a couple of rod holder stakes that can be put into the sand. Don't reel in until you are 90% sure the circle hook has hooked one.


----------



## SurfsideShane (Sep 19, 2015)

I like to use a sabiki rig with fishbites and flat pyramid sinker. The higher quality mustad sabikis with the larger hooks work well. Never know what you'll catch with that setup. I've caught slot reds, flounder, sand trout and a large variety of smaller fish.

Great for the kiddos too because you aren't constantly rebaiting and multiple fish on a cast is common when things are thick. I don't use it when hardheads are around though.

-Shane


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not to late, if anything it may be a little early. I catch whiting in the surf year round, but I usually get the biggest ones in February. 
Take a small 3-way swivel, using 20# or 30# mono tie a section about 12" long to one eye of the swivel and a size 1 or 2 khale hook to the other end. Now take another piece of mono about 16" to 18" long and tie to another eye of the swivel and on the other end tie on a 1oz to 3oz pyramid sinker. Than tie your main line to the remaining eye of the swivel. Use fresh dead shrimp, the fresher the better. I cut the tail and the tip of the head off of my shrimp to make them more stream line, and it also helps to keep your leader from twisting.
I use 20# to 30# mono because it will get tangled less than lighter lines, plus I regularly catch bigger fish like reds and drum when fishing for whiting.
Whiting can normally be caught in the first gut, between the beach and the first bar, but sometimes you may need to wade out to the first bar and cast into the second gut to get them.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

you guys are awesome, many thanks!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Seems like larger whiting are in the second gut at least where I fish. They push hard ahead of the incoming tide too and hang out, which has been my experience. We usually catch some puppy drum and pomps fishing for whiting this way too. Also, whiting is probably my favorite fish to deep fry too!


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep, guys above nailed it, Sabiki rig, i prefer green fish bites, second gut for the bigger fish. Specks will hit it too if they're there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

